# Bargain Price On 2 Amazon Kindle (Romance) Titles



## lkcampbell (Jun 25, 2009)

If you like to read historical romances set in unusual time periods, I've written three World War II-era romance novels that are published in Kindle book format.

A DIFFERENT TUNE http://www.amazon.com/A-Different-Tune/dp/B001EYVBOA
Price $.99
Blurb: When Scott Riley returns from World War II, he has one aim-to meet Cassie Wright, who has been his pen pal through most of his war experience. He has marriage on his mind, but she has other plans for her future. Cassie is a talented pianist, who dreams of a life on the concert stage. Will she give up her dreams for Scott, or will he chase hers?

GOLD STAR WIFE http://www.amazon.com/Gold-Star-Wife-ebook/dp/B001LF3TRE
Price $.99
Blurb: During the summer of 1946 war-widow, Janet Lewis is on vacation when she meets dashing bachelor, Paul Adams. There's an instant attraction between the two, but there's one problem. Paul is a 35-year-old, career Army officer who's never been married, and Janet is the mother of three young children. Can this couple find happiness?

A SOLDIER'S LOVE http://www.amazon.com/A-Soldiers-Love-ebook/dp/B001F0PUMW
Price $1.99
Blurb: Katie McNeill is a shy clerk at the University of Maryland when in the fall of 1941, she finds herself caught between two very different men. One is Army officer, Ron Miller. The other is Jimmy Garrett, a young student determined to win Katie. On Sunday, December 7, all three of their lives are changed forever when innocence is lost and the future becomes uncertain.

Find them all quickly through my new Amazon Author Central page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B002FLELVQ


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

lkcampbell said:


> If you like to read historical romances set in unusual time periods, I've written three World War II-era romance novels that are published in Kindle book format.
> A DIFFERENT TUNE (ASIN: B001EYVBOA)
> Price $2.00
> Blurb: When Scott Riley returns from World War II, he has one aim-to meet Cassie Wright, who has been his pen pal through most of his war experience. He has marriage on his mind, but she has other plans for her future. Cassie is a talented pianist, who dreams of a life on the concert stage. Will she give up her dreams for Scott, or will he chase hers?
> ...


THey all sound very interesting! I actually am trying to convince a fellow KB author to write a true life romance about my parents who fell in love during the war themselves! I have about a hundred or so letters and telegrams of theirs up to the point where they get married, included are telegrams stating that the war should end soon he is ready for discharge, when he came home etc. I just may have to check yours out. I have a LOt of TBRs yet. Good Luck andf welcome to the KB!


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

Tell us more about the research you did for these books--they sound interesting.  Did you have family members and personal anecdotes you were able to add to the story?  I love hearing tidbits from my great aunt about the war and how she sent letters to her DH while he was overseas.


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

What a great website--thanks for sharing.  (your link has an error but I was able to find it!)  I will pass it on to my friends--I am part of a group called Cards For Heroes--we make handmade cards for the soldiers to write back home.

Which of your books would you recommend I try first?  I'm not really a romance novel fan but I like a good story and a good setting.  I'll listen to some Count Basie to get myself in the mood!


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

My father was an Air Force pilot in WWII and Korea. He and Mom just celebrated their 65th wedding anniversary. Mom told everyone the story about him flying home from Paris just long enough to propose before having to go back. 

I was waiting for Amazon to straighten out your sale price. I bought your 3 relating to that time. I'm sure I'll enjoy them!


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

My Dad too, he retired from the Air Force and then worked on base in Civil Service, retired from there too. The military is in his blood.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi! Being the daughter of a WWII soldier and the wife of a Naval Officer, I am very interested in this type of story. I just picked up all three of your Kindle books available and I am looking forward to reading them!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I bought A Soldier's Love and A Different Tune.


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

I just finished A Soldier's love (got it as a free download on your birthday!) and all I to say is Wow! What a great book!! I honestly wasn't sure about it, but figured I'd give it a try. I thought you did an awesome job capturing their love over time and did such a wonderful job moving the story along, but it didn't feel rushed at all.

Possible spoiler (kind of):


Spoiler



The one thing I hate more than anything, that will cause me to stop reading a book sometimes, is when one character knows something that the other doesn't and a bunch of bad things happen due to a huge misunderstanding. Your book had the potential to have a few of these moments, but as a reader that can't stand that kind of anticipation, I was very glad you kept those moments to a minimum amount of pages!  This was the only thing that made me cry in Harry potter, when we found out just how misunderstood Snape was for all the books!! I hate that!   



Anyway, I will for sure be picking up your other books, I am so glad I gave your book a try. I think I loved it even more because I could imagine the characters as my grandparents, and it's so special to think about them when they were younger and times didn't seem as complicated, yet in ways they maybe were!

Cheers!
Rachel


----------



## lkcampbell (Jun 25, 2009)

Thank you so much. I'm so glad that you enjoyed it. That book was very close to my heart for various reasons.

For anyone else who might be interested in reading it, I just lowered the price of _A Soldier's Love_ on Smashwords to $.99. I plan to lower it in the Kindle store but have to wait 5 days now. Smashwords has it in multiple formats including Kindle. Here's the link: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/2573


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 15, 2009)

I just purchased _Gold Star Wife_, after reading the sample (loved it!). I also noticed that it's listed on the "Customers who bought this item also bought" list for my book (_Unbroken Hearts_), so it has to be great ;-)


----------



## lkcampbell (Jun 25, 2009)

Best wishes on your book, too. I hope you sell lots of copies.
_Gold Star Wife_ isn't exactly a sequel but an extension of _A Soldier's Love_, because I went back and picked up the story thread for one of the secondary characters in ASL. I hope you enjoy it. I think anyone who has ever lost a loved one will be able to identify with GSW.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you for bumping.  Got a copy of Gold Star Wife.  
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

LK, I merged your new post with your existing thread. . . .you might want to set a bookmark or favorite in your browser so you'll be able to find it when you have more news.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. . . that'll happen. . . .if it's YOUR book thread. . .you should ignore it.


----------

